# Titanio over Neo Primato?



## Ride-Fly

Like most of you here on this forum, I am a huge fan of De Rosa. But unlike many of, I have yet to own one. :cryin::cryin::mad2::mad2: I've always lusted after a Neo Primato or Primato EL OS. It's been my number one target for some time now. But every time, I've been sidetracked and ended up getting a different bike! And again, I am looking to scratch the De Rosa itch but this time looking at the Titanio. My interest in the Titanio just increased dramatically as there are 2 here in Germany that are my size and are a pretty good deal. I think my De Rosa Neo Primato lust would be quenched if I got a Titanio instead of the NP. BLUF is that I just need a De Rosa in my stable. I think it would do me.

This all being said, I know some of the forumites here have had older Titanios (Aaron O's 1994 comes immediately to mind. I recall there were others with early-to-mid 2000s). But does anyone had any experience with the later models. Since some of the reviews of older models haven't all been that glowing, I was wondering if there are any differences between early models and more current ones (circa 2011-13). Are the newer ones much improved? 


I'm hoping that you guys can give me some insight on the newer Titanios. Thanks!!


----------



## Cinelli 82220

*De Rosa Ti*

The newer ones are way better. I've seen two from the 90s that cracked. In the 90s titanium was still new to a lot of builders and they were trying to make it too light. The new ones are built better and designed better. Not crazy about this year's paint jobs though. 
The ones with the white downtube panel and minimal other markings, from about 2010 or so, those are about the nicest looking bikes ever.

Doriano is a very skilled builder.


----------



## Ride-Fly

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The newer ones are way better. I've seen two from the 90s that cracked. In the 90s titanium was still new to a lot of builders and they were trying to make it too light. The new ones are built better and designed better. Not crazy about this year's paint jobs though.
> The ones with the white downtube panel and minimal other markings, from about 2010 or so, those are about the nicest looking bikes ever.
> 
> Doriano is a very skilled builder.


thanks Cin! I presumed the same about the frames being better. The welds look very sharp and I like some of the details like the cable stops on the head tube. 

I'm also not crazy about the 2014 paint job but it can grow on me. I do like the white panels on Ti. I have it on my Dean Ti and it looks sharp. Fortunately, the two Titanios that caught my eye are 2011-12 so they have minimal markings.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

There are a bunch of pictures on the Italian BDC forum of Doriano building frames. His workshop is in a small room within the De Rosa factory and very well organised. 

Well worth digging through Google images to find them.


----------



## merckxman

I'd go for the Titanio by Doriano. Here some links of Doriano working:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Doriano De Rosa, Ti Framebuilding
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Ti Framebuilding by Doriano De Rosa


----------



## Ride-Fly

merckxman said:


> I'd go for the Titanio by Doriano. Here some links of Doriano working:
> ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Doriano De Rosa, Ti Framebuilding
> ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Ti Framebuilding by Doriano De Rosa


hey merckxman, man, thanks for the links. I checked them out and while very cool with great info, I really would like to read first hand experiences and reviews of the current Titanios. Especially against the top tier titanium frames like Moots, Seven, Firefly, Eriksen, Spectrum, Baum, etc. 

One of the reasons I am hesitant on buying the Titanio that is for sale locally here, is that the owner said he was disappointed with the bike after he initially got it. He said he didn't like the ride. But then he swapped out the Neutrons he had with custom DT Swiss wheels and it was much better. He said the problem was with the wheels. But still, he is trying to sell the Titanio, and instead he bought another Ti frame - a Cube Litening (which is actually made by Lynskey). Just doesn't sound like completely right to me. 

I would love love to hear/read current reviews of the Titanio.


----------



## Matt1986

So, I've owned both a '94 Titanio EOS and a 2008 Titanio XS. 

As much as I loved the '94, and used it on a very regular basis, the XS is in a different league altogether. I don't know how much is attributable to the 6.4 titanium, which I gather is no longer an option, or accumulated experience with manipulating titanium itself, but the XS is the best bike I've ever ridden and I wouldn't trade it for anything. Stiff, light, responsive, comfortable and durable to boot - there's nothing more I could ask for in a high end race bike. 

I severely doubt you'll have any regrets going the Titanio route!


----------



## Ride-Fly

Matt1986 said:


> So, I've owned both a '94 Titanio EOS and a 2008 Titanio XS.
> 
> As much as I loved the '94, and used it on a very regular basis, the XS is in a different league altogether. I don't know how much is attributable to the 6.4 titanium, which I gather is no longer an option, or accumulated experience with manipulating titanium itself, but the XS is the best bike I've ever ridden and I wouldn't trade it for anything. Stiff, light, responsive, comfortable and durable to boot - there's nothing more I could ask for in a high end race bike.
> 
> I severely doubt you'll have any regrets going the Titanio route!


Those XS frames are uber expensive!! I wish Doriano was still using 6/4. There is one on ebay that the seller wants $5 Gs for a used frameset. 

I'm still on the fence on which to go with. I love steel and Ti too. I have 3 steels, and 1 Ti. Getting another Ti is higher on my priorities, but I'm just concerned that the Titanio won't be as nice a riding frame as a steel EL OS. I love that Ti is a true all weather material. If only I could get both!!


----------



## Matt1986

$5000? Wow. I bought mine used for $1250 - possibly the best investment I've made!

I have an EL OS Bianchi to build up at some point, so I'll be tempted to see the ride difference too, though I'd be surprised if I find anything that rides as nicely as my Titanio - entirely subjective, but it's pretty perfect for my needs.

Let us know how you get on with your decision making, it's never easy!


----------

